

Ask HN: Anyone out there using Developer Anarchy / Micro-services? - lifeisstillgood

I am interested in this &quot;post-agile&quot; methodology.  Well idea rather than methodology. 
And I am wondering if anyone here has experience, good or bad, of the idea of, well, putting developers in charge?
======
lifeisstillgood
I did not put any links in the text as I think HN Bot blitzed it the last time
I asked. But if you google Fred George you should see a couple of good YouTube
introductions

